# Today on RO



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 13, 2009)

[align=left]!Today on RO!

 Friday 13, 2009




 Welcome to our new members!

pinitz

 NewBabyBunnyMom

 Bosebunny

Bethi7


 ! BIRTHDAYS !

 Remember to add birthdays to thecalendar!

 A Very Happy Birthday To:

 ryelop

roo

 funieczka

 Mielikki

 sweetsie_bun_bun



 :birthday



 ~News~

_Please keep these members is your thoughts:
_
 Michaela's bubbles went over the bridge

 angieluv's kitty passed away

 :inlove:



irishbunnyis wanting to know if you willpray for hernana

 :angelandbunny:

 TinysMomis wanting to know if anybody watched Castle


 :bunny18

 Pippwants to know if some people could help out around RO.

:apollo:
HrtBrker991Wants to know how to takecare of a baby bunny.


 :bambiandthumper

BlueGiantshadher first Silver Fox Babies!



 :sickbunny:

 TK bunnie's Kaliis sick .

 :dunno

hartleybun wants to know what craisinsare.

 :hbunnysmell:

Brandy456 got her braces off

 :running bunny



sephira is wondering about some odd bunn Behavior.
:mrsthumper:
Updated Bunny Blogs:

 NEW LIFE OF STORM

Elf's Bunny Blog 2009

CÃ©ad mÃ­le fÃ¡ilte romhaibh

Soooska's Bunny Burrow 2009

 Bunny blogs that need updated:

 Rebecca's Rabbit Warren

The Degerfield Bunnies

Ruby and Fluffy Mark II 

 Blog for the Bun-Buns!

 :magicwand:
 Mystery Bunny












arty:RO Stararty:



*MyLOVEABLES!!

**First name: Prisca =]* 

*Age Range/Age:* _13 years YOUNG!_

*Special other:* _my cell phone or my computer  (+ family of course!) (++ my friends)_

*Children?*_ umm... i hope not haha_

*Bunnies?*_ Toula and Lou, you may not be mine fully anymore but you'll always be in my heart _ :sad:

*Other Pets?* _I am getting a dog at the end of 2009 :bunnydance:inkelepht:_


*Favorite Hobby(s)* Well i love to play soccer and i am hoping to get in the 1st XI team this year. I love to act and sing as well i get very involved in those things but i don't think i am gonna be so serious about it. I love to eat.. if that's a hobby! oh and sleep... and yeah.. lol

*Line of work?* Freshman in highschool (form3/year9)


*Anything else you would like to tell us?* 
Well basically i am a small girl with a big personallity. I love to make people laugh and i can be quite the "nutter" sometimes. I am pretty tom boy (you know playing soccer and drums and stuff) but at the same time very girly (omg... i need to buy a new eyeliner). I love animals and although i love bunnies *VERY* much my favorite animal would still be _*dogs.*_ I am very loyal to my friends and family. I'm not ashamed to show who i really am and also... i love to eat... :biggrin2: its yummy





 Have a happy day everyone!

 :jumpforjoy:



 I am sorry there are no banners.I am makingthem for next week!







[/align]


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 13, 2009)

no guesses on the Mystery Bunny?


----------



## Becca (Mar 13, 2009)

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> no guesses on the Mystery Bunny?


I KNOW I KNOW I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin2:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Mar 13, 2009)

ummmm!!!!!!!! Benjamin?!?!


----------



## Becca (Mar 14, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> ummmm!!!!!!!! Benjamin?!?!


Woooo


----------

